# toutes catégories confondues



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Come si traduce in italiano l'espressione 'toutes catégories confondues'?
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum! Ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata alla regole! Una di queste prevede di fornire un contesto, altrimenti diventa davvero impossibile aiutarti! Grazie!


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Ciao e grazie, Nicuzza. Scusate, devo ancora ambientarmi.
Purtroppo ho sentito questo modo di dire su TV5 e non ricordo altro.
In realtà l'avevo sentita anche prima, cambiava solo il sostantivo. Cercando un po' in giro, ho trovato solo una traduzione in inglese: 'taking all categories together'. Il senso lo capisco ma come tradurre bene in italiano? 
C'è anche una canzone di Sylvie Vartan intitolata 'Toutes peines confondues':


> Je Chante Le Blues
> Signé Sagan
> L'amour Avec Des Sentiments
> Ne S'attacher à Rien
> Il Me Semble
> Toutes Peines Confondues
> A Laisser Ou à Prendre
> L'un Part L'autre Reste
> Une Lettre D'amour
> Ce Que Je Suis
> Mélancolie
> La Chanteuse A Vingt Ans


Spero possa essere di aiuto. Grazie in ogni caso.


----------



## Nicuzza22

"Toutes catégories confondues" puoi voler dire "indipendentemente dalla categoria" oppure quando in una gara ci sono diversi tipi di partecipanti (es. uomini, donne, juniores e simili) e un tizio arriva "premier, toutes catégories confondues) può tradursi con "assoluto". Nel caso della canzone ( ti ricordo che per motivi di copyright non si possono citare più di 4 versi!) forse un "tumulto di pene" ( molto alla buona, desolée!) ... Dispostissima ad accettare correzioni e consigli!


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Grazie mille, mi sembra che 'indipendentemente dalla categoria' sia un'ottima soluzione.  
Per la canzone, lì c'è più spazio per l'interpretazione.
Buon suggerimento, comunque. 

P.S. Oops! non sapevo della questione dei copyright!


----------



## Corsicum

Voir aussi d’autres contextes ici : _Di qualsiasi categoria / Tutte le categorie _
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

Grazie per il link, Corsicum! ;-)


----------

